# Pressure Washer



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Right ho Folks, 

I am on the scrounge for some information and help.

Went to use the pressure washer today, it came with me from blighty and let´s say it was a bit of a challenge.

The pressure in the pipes is, it appears quite different here as opposed to the UK.

So my nice Nilfisk won´t work...................anyone got any ideas as I really like this washer and do not want to have to ditch it.

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Pressure different in what way? to high to low? sounds more like a problem with machine as just about every make is universal.

We have extremely high water pressure and the house is fitted with a regulator to control, but outside taps are direct but washer still works fine.

Nilfisk it's a Portuguese product I think, so servicing shouldn't be a problem


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Pressure different in what way? to high to low? sounds more like a problem with machine as just about every make is universal.
> 
> We have extremely high water pressure and the house is fitted with a regulator to control, but outside taps are direct but washer still works fine.
> 
> Nilfisk it's a Portuguese product I think, so servicing shouldn't be a problem


Machine worked fine the week before we left UK.

So, if I open tap here about 1/3 then the washer starts and works well, then as the water pressure drops the machine starts to "hunt" and the water flow dries up.

If I open the tap fully then the machine just refuses to work after an initial spurt.

Referring to Page 11 of the User Manual...............troubleshooting...........Machine Pulses........Inadequate Water Supply.

This is a UK manual so it may be different in Portugal.

I am stumped 

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No different, just the language sounds like water pressure problems with tap are they all the same? how is water delivered to house? does it depend for example on being pumped? probably worthwhile getting builder back


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you checked if fitted filter isn't blocked?


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Have you checked if fitted filter isn't blocked?


Good point..................when I get 10 mins I will strip down and check. City water oin mains pressure so should be good.

I will check first then go to Nilfisk help I think.

I appreciate your help

Rob


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

are you on mains water and does it go to a sisterna? as if you have a sisterna you normally have a pump with a red balloon on top, if the pressure in that is not correct the water pressure drops until the pressure builds up again, this is what happened to me a few weeks back. and my jet washer just kept pulsating I topped up the balloon pressure with foot pump and all works well again


----------

